

Ask YC: is building a startup around an aggregator ever worth it? - petervandijck

You know, "X shows the most Y content on Twitter", "Y lets you see all videos in one place" etc... Is that ever worth spending serious time on?
======
ThomPete
There is a battle going on regarding being the "One aggregator to rule them
all" and I am personally looking for an aggregator that do not only span over
most networks but also allow for a much better prioritization of the content
that I get in.

What I want is

1\. Trends within my social network. 2\. Automatic up-voting based on my
interests 3\. Anomalies algorithm that will show me stuff I didn't know I
didn't know but would want to know. 4\. Contextual search based on what I am
currently doing

But what I really want is that aggregators convert data into "information
matter" and present a visual landscape to me that represents what's important
for me, rather than having to go through a list where 99% is not of any
interest to me but accumulated could be.

~~~
jacquesm
I've invested in to a company that tries to do just that, and from looking
over their shoulders the task is definitely non-trivial.

~~~
ThomPete
I can only imagine but it seems like that is what is needed. It simply can't
be the future that I have to go through streams and streams of data as some
slave of the machine.

Human brains have 100 million MIPS worth of processing power and with that we
simulate a reality around us.

If Real Time Web has to be of any value it will need to merge with our normal
perception of reality and not require our active involvement unless we request
it (i.e. require more information of a current context)

